# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  make shift shed - side of house

## GeoffC

Hi all,  
Just chasing some advice re an idea that I have been thinking about. Apologies in advance if I use the wrong terminology or if my thoughts are incorrect, bit of a newbie when it comes to this stuff. 
Given my house is on a relatively small block with minimal room for a shed, I have thought about enclosing this section of the side of my house which is not being used. . Ideally I would like a door as well. I will be giving my council a call this week to have a chat about it as well. Neighbours don't care about it and have said I can do whatever as they don't use that side of their house.  
It would be something similar to the second photo; however, I would need to attach the roof to the facia. What would be the best way to do this or should I do something else? Additionally, as I have a colourbond fence, would it be better to put a few posts in the ground and beam across which is parallel to the fence which the roof beams connect to or could I somehow attach wood to the fence (not sure if this would be allowed or not)? 
Thanks in advance for any help!

----------


## cyclic

If it is a makeshift shed I would not talk to council
You can screw timber to the fence posts with either roof type metal fix screws or batten screws and you have to build the timber out so the gutter is on your side of the fence.
Attaching to the fascia which I assume is metal is best done with a receiver flashing, u shaped, screwed to the fascia and the roof slips in and is screwed from the underside with zip screws
Other way if you want to fix timber to the metal fascia means lifting the present roof and fitting noggings between the trusses up against the back of the fascia.
You then use timber fix roof screws or batten screws to screw through the timber into the fascia and nogging.

----------


## Bluesrule

As a general rule you shouldn't fix any structure to a fence. Therefore, your idea of adding some posts next to the fence would be the go (seems a shame to have to mess up what looks like pretty decent paving though). While the neighbours say they don't care, I would be pretty keen on ensuring that whatever you do looks OK from their side of the fence. 
Agree with cyclic, don't get council involved. You won't get any structure in that location (temporary or not) approved by council but your idea seems like a good idea given your space restrictions and that the side of the house is usually a pretty wasted space.

----------


## phild01

How are termites in your area, adding any type of structure to the side of a house is inviting to these guests.

----------


## cyclic

> How are termites in your area, adding any type of structure to the side of a house is inviting to these guests.

  Yes, without a doubt, I was going to suggest steel posts but I have no idea of the OP's skills.

----------


## GeoffC

> How are termites in your area, adding any type of structure to the side of a house is inviting to these guests.

  Thanks for all your advice! I was thinking metal would be better, in case of termites. We don't have many issues, but I don't want to risk it. How many metal posts would you think I would need? its about 4M's long.

----------


## GeoffC

> If it is a makeshift shed I would not talk to council
> You can screw timber to the fence posts with either roof type metal fix screws or batten screws and you have to build the timber out so the gutter is on your side of the fence.
> Attaching to the fascia which I assume is metal is best done with a r*eceiver flashing, u shaped, screwed to the fascia and the roof slips in and is screwed from the underside with zip screws*
> Other way if you want to fix timber to the metal fascia means lifting the present roof and fitting noggings between the trusses up against the back of the fascia.
> You then use timber fix roof screws or batten screws to screw through the timber into the fascia and nogging.

  Would you be able to show me what this would flashing would like or possibly where I could get it from? 
Also thanks everyone for your input, looking at doing steel posts. The length is about 4m, would 3 posts suffice? One at each end and one in the middle?

----------


## droog

> Would you be able to show me what this would flashing would like or possibly where I could get it from?

  https://www.bunnings.com.au/suntuf-3...frame_p1010803
Big green shed

----------


## toooldforthis

council will/should say no.   

> Neighbours don't care about it

  they might when the rain water runs off that roof into their yard?
and if it doesn't you need to think about where it ill go. 
maybe a freestanding shed that fits? 
btw, probably no such thing as a make-shift shed  :Smilie:  
will still be there in 30 years  :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

> council will/should say no. 
> they might when the rain water runs off that roof into their yard?
> and if it doesn't you need to think about where it ill go.

   I agree with this as you will have to divert the water back into your yard. 
I would never fix anything to a metal facia as they are only held on with metal clips. I put a TV antenna on mine but I ran a piece to timber from the roof truss to roof truss behind the facia to give it strength.

----------


## GeoffC

> council will/should say no.  
> they might when the rain water runs off that roof into their yard?
> and if it doesn't you need to think about where it ill go. 
> maybe a freestanding shed that fits? 
> btw, probably no such thing as a make-shift shed  
> will still be there in 30 years

  I have looked around for sheds and there isn't much that fits in that gap. I am going to do some guttering which connects with PVC down to the drain pipe on the wall. Neighbours queried the water, and where happy with that solution as it doesn't impact their yard at all.    

> I agree with this as you will have to divert the water back into your yard. 
> I would never fix anything to a metal facia as they are only held on with metal clips. I put a TV antenna on mine but I ran a piece to timber from the roof truss to roof truss behind the facia to give it strength.

  That sounds like a good idea, would I need to pull the colorbond roof off to put this in or is there an easier way haha

----------


## Bros

> That sounds like a good idea, would I need to pull the colorbond roof off to put this in or is there an easier way haha

  If you did that you would have difficulty getting access to the edge without pulling a lot of the roof off.  
Why don't you do what has been done in the second photo run a beam along the brick wall, that would be better than trying to hang some sort of structure off the flimsy facia

----------


## GeoffC

> If you did that you would have difficulty getting access to the edge without pulling a lot of the roof off.  
> Why don't you do what has been done in the second photo run a beam along the brick wall, that would be better than trying to hang some sort of structure off the flimsy facia

  Not sure how I could do this as the beam would have to go across the top of the window, I guess it could work. Just thought from the facia would probably look nicer

----------


## phild01

> Not sure how I could do this as the beam would have to go across the top of the window, I guess it could work.

  Drilling the top row bricks may dislodge them.

----------


## joynz

https://www.customshedsperth.com.au/

----------


## Bros

OK, hers’s another alternative. The soffit is located in a slot in the facia and is then held in place buy a cover strip on the wall side nailed to the truss. If you look closely you will see where this is nailed so you can come straight out and screw a length of timber to the truss. 
This will give you a more robust attachment to the house as against the flimsy facia.

----------

